# Smoked em AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Today I fished with Eric H, Albert"Bill Dance" T, and Big Albert!!!!!!!

They met me at the house at 9am and by 10 am we had our limit of reds, plus another 20 or so..

By 11 Am, we had 52 redfish and left to pursue the trout... We worked hard for 3 hours for two trout lol.. Then went to the flounder hole and found a few flatties.

The pictures tell the story.. It was a great day

fished with H&H rods, RedShad Tidal Surge split tail mullets and BAAD Marine Jigheads( best dern jighead on the market)

Thanks guys

I had a Blast!!!!!!!!!

Tomorrow I have Paul R. and company, then the fishing show starting Wed. Yall Come by and see my at the show at our booth.

Capt Thomas


----------

